# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Uzbekistan and Kyrgyzstan

## Asia

Recently Uzbekistan and Kyrgyzstan celebrated the anniversary of their declaration of independence from the Soviet Union.

I  found a picture slide show on Slate commemorating with photos.
Take a look if you're interested. They're pretty good. Enjoy!

----------


## jackk001

Since violence erupted in southern Kyrgyzstan from June 10 to 14, hundreds of ethnic Uzbek families in the city of Osh have faced arbitrary arrests, detention, beatings, and torture at the hands of the Kyrgyz law enforcement and security agencies. But in recent weeks they have been unable to seek refuge in Uzbekistan, a few kilometers away, because both countries have closed their borders. The abuses are taking place in the context of the government's investigation into the June violence, and Human Rights Watch called on the Kyrgyz government to ensure that the targeting and abuses of ethnic Uzbeks in Osh ends immediately.

----------


## mickeymac

This travel guide to Uzbekistan & Kyrgyzstan is intended to show foreign travellers and residents what Uzbekistan & Kyrgyzstan are really like, unbiased by glossy brochures or homepages by Uzbek & Kyrgyz authorities or individuals. No offense meant to any of these homepages, but I think they are often of little practical value to foreign would-be visitors to Uzbekistan & Kyrgyzstan. Consequently, you should not expect any photos/sounds/smells from Uzbekistan & Kyrgyzstan in these pages: for fast downloads, this guide is limited to textual information, the rest can wait until you get there or can be found on these other sites. This travel page is thus not redundant with (most) other services on Uzbekistan & Kyrgyzstan, as it is only about travel, with special focus on independent travel!

Note that this travel guide is just a service I provide as a pastime, but not as my profession (I am an academic in computing science!). Please contact an on/offline travel agent, and/or the nearest Uzbek or Kyrgyz consulate, if you cannot find the desired information starting from this travel guide. But I will reply to "interesting" requests, especially that I have made some wonderful friends this way!

----------


## jscarrlay

Retrieved 2007-06-08. "Between 1999 and 2000 the hitherto largely invisible border between the republics of Uzbekistan and Kyrgyzstan became a concrete reality for those living in Ferghana, the expansive valley at the heart of Central Asia through which much of it winds. As politicians contested the ownership of thousands of hectares of land along the 870 km boundary barbed-wire fences were unilaterally erected in disputed territory, bridges destroyed, cross-border bus routes terminated, customs inspections stepped up, non-citizens attempting to cross denied access or seriously impeded, and unmarked minefields laid. Tensions flared into violence at checkpoints, and people and livestock were killed by mines and bullets. Close-knit communities that happened to straddle the boundary were spliced in two, and a concomitant squeeze on trade added to the poverty and hardship of the Valley’s folk. These experiences of ‘the border question’ traumatized border region populations and marked the most significant deterioration of relations between the two states since independence from the USSR in 1991."

----------


## davidsmith36

Uzbekistan commands southern Kyrgyzstan both financially and politically, in light of the extensive Uzbek populace in that locale of Kyrgyzstan and on monetary and geographic conditions. Much of Kyrgyzstan depends completely on Uzbekistan for characteristic gas; on a few events, Uzbekistan president Islam Karimov has accomplished political finishes by closing pipelines or by modifying terms of delivery. In various TV appearances communicate in the Osh and Jalal-Abad areas of Kyrgyzstan, Karimov has tended to Akayev with significant loftiness; Akayev, thusly, has been very respectful to his much more grounded neighbor.

----------


## hangraolytam

Uzbekistan commands southern Kyrgyzstan both financially and politically, in light of the extensive Uzbek populace in that locale of Kyrgyzstan and on monetary and geographic conditions. Much of Kyrgyzstan depends completely on Uzbekistan for characteristic gas; on a few events, Uzbekistan president Islam Karimov has accomplished political finishes by closing pipelines or by modifying terms of delivery. In various TV appearances communicate in the Osh and Jalal-Abad areas of Kyrgyzstan, Karimov has tended to Akayev with significant loftiness; Akayev, thusly, has been very respectful to his much more grounded neighbor.

----------


## emmajoe

Please contact an on/offline travel agent, and/or the nearest Uzbek or Kyrgyz consulate, if you cannot find the desired information starting from this travel guide.

----------

